# 9 e/fotds + 1 'crazy' one.



## Q o B (Feb 20, 2008)

haven't posted in a while..these start from early January til this past monday.. :X Good thing I don't wear makeup everyday, I would never catch up. haha

#1














clear sky blue pigment
haunting 
parrot
pompous blue 
contrast
ricepaper

#2













eyes:
brule
a light brown/tan no-name eyeshadow
corduroy
ricepaper
green play liquid last
violet pigment
make up for ever #92 eyeshadow

cheeks: mocha blush
lips: 1N lipstick with wildly lush plushglass

#3

















eyes:
aquavert
aquadisiac 
mystical mist
smoke signal pig.
nocturnelle
violet pig.
light as air power point

lips:
1N lipstick, wildly lush plushglass (my new fav. lip combo!)

#4 I tried to do a recreate of the 1st one & video tutorial for this one, but it didn't work out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















eyes:
haunting 
parrot
pompous blue 
Urban decay liquid liner in Radium
clear sky blue pig
blue pig
blue storm pig
ben nye sparkler in galactic violet

lips:
some maybelline gloss

#5 I made a YouTube Tutorial for this one!!!














eyes:
spring up
bright sunshine
fab and flashy
firespot
orange
modest tone
greenplay liquid last
chartreuse pig.
emerald green pig.
Lancome eyeshadow, Montage

cheeks: style blush

lips:
chanel gloss in coral reef

#6 I also made tutorial for this one, on my YouTube.


















eyes:
gesso
bitter
wondergrass
emerald green pig
ricepaper
golden olive pig.
nars night porter e/s

lips: can't remember!

#7 Made a YouTube tut for this one too!! 














eyes:
gesso
dusty coral pig.
passionate
pink opal pig.
spring up
ben nye lumiére luxe powder Azalea

lips:
budding lustreglass

#8 









ochre style 
burning ambition from a mineralized duo e/s
corduroy
modest tone

#9









eyes:
aqua vert
bio green
nars night porter e/s
ricepaper
golden olive pig.

cheeks:
style & mocha blush

lips:
that same maybelline gloss..!

#10. the 'crazy' one, I did pretty much for fun & by request. Inspired by a mardi gras mask!






eyes:
gesso
sour lemon
landscape green pig.
ben nye magicolor pencil in cosmic blue
marine ultra pig.
ricepaper

face:
french violet pig.
landscape green pig
a whole lot of mixing medium
ben nye sparklers in galactic violet and emerald green

lips:
made from my lipstick palette.

And that's it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully I'll be able to post again before April.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 20, 2008)

Your blending is always so fantastic.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 20, 2008)

Good lord Lauren you are unbelievably talented.  You and Kathy C. are serving the industry great!  Are you going to IMAT this year?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 20, 2008)

Omg all of them are so gorgeous! I especially like the purple and aqua colors together. Beautiful!


----------



## VioletB (Feb 20, 2008)

GORGEOUS I love your color placement!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 20, 2008)

i love them all....the last one is super hottt


----------



## VioletB (Feb 20, 2008)

PS - Subscribed to you on YouTube!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 20, 2008)

All beautiful!!


----------



## Jot (Feb 20, 2008)

wow some amazing looks x


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 20, 2008)

You have AMAZING talent! So beautiful!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 20, 2008)

Yaaayyy you're back!


----------



## greentwig (Feb 20, 2008)

I can only see 3 pict's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the rest just have squares w/ red X's...
I bet all the picts look gorgeous though


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 20, 2008)

your fantasticc!!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you have links to your youtube tuts? You are so talented...


----------



## theleaningelm (Feb 20, 2008)

I, uh, screamed a little out loud when I saw these. Fantastic looks! I love them all! (especially the "crazy" one. Awesome!)


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 20, 2008)

wow thats really nice. you have some great
creativity.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

Wonderful as usual!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 20, 2008)

you are amaizing!


----------



## damsel (Feb 20, 2008)

gorgeous as always


----------



## Q o B (Feb 20, 2008)

THANKS everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 20, 2008)

all of them are hot!


----------



## Q o B (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_ Are you going to IMAT this year?_

 
OH FOR SURE I'll be there!!! I went to my first one last year and had a blast!!!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_PS - Subscribed to you on YouTube!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
YAY!! Thanks sooo much, that means alot!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Yaaayyy you're back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha I'm always lurking around in here but get lazy when it comes to posting..I can never take too long of a break from specktra haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_I can only see 3 pict's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the rest just have squares w/ red X's...
I bet all the picts look gorgeous though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh really?? I don't know what the problem could be.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think/hope everyone else can see ???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Do you have links to your youtube tuts? You are so talented..._

 
well thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I got a link in my signature to my youtube, they're all there!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll see you at IMAT.


----------



## Trista (Feb 20, 2008)

These FOTDs are amazing! Soooo gorgeous! I can't wait to see your tutorials.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 20, 2008)

You are AMAZING!


----------



## Liyah (Feb 20, 2008)

you are soo talented! gorgeous!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 20, 2008)

awwwwww great eyes.. hot looks wowwwwwwww I LOVE ALL OF THEM !!!! AWSOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 20, 2008)

*gorgeous* girl got SKILLS!!!


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how you blend! So jealous hehe


----------



## nikki (Feb 20, 2008)

Always so beautiful!!!!


----------



## bekins (Feb 20, 2008)

I always love every look you do, flawless!!! I really love the last look, very fun.


----------



## kalikana (Feb 20, 2008)

I LOVE THEM ALL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



esp. the last one!!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 20, 2008)

Ohhhhh, the first green look you did is wonderfuuul.


----------



## Ayustar (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, all of those are fantastic, I even saved some of the pictures in my makeup folder they are soooo good. You have also shown me that I NEED to get Gesso, every time I go to the MAC page it is gone though -_-

Either way, amazing, keep posting I cannot wait to see more, very inspiring!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 20, 2008)

You are amazing! Gorgeous looks- each and every one of them!


----------



## Debbie (Feb 20, 2008)

You are a freaken makeup goddess!  Your blending skills are empeccable (spelling?).  I'm absolutely envious of your skills.


----------



## Debbie (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol..another comment. This is the kind of stuff that makes you run home and experiment with another look.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 20, 2008)

*~*I love all of these looks...you look amazing!!!*~*


----------



## hickle (Feb 20, 2008)

RE: the last "crazy" picture -- I feel like it almost reminds me of a bollywood starlet.  It's very dramatic!  I think it's the chandlier earings and that shade of purple lipstick which is screaming BOLLYWOOD! to me.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 20, 2008)

I Love Them All!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 20, 2008)

All looks are simply amazing!


----------



## PomPoko (Feb 20, 2008)

All are amazing but number five makes me go O_O lovvvve those colours on you!


----------



## mena22787 (Feb 20, 2008)

you're seriously amazing.  and gorgeous.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Feb 20, 2008)

You are absolutely GORGEOUS, and incredibly talented! I absolutely love the blue and purple look on you.  I simply can't wait to find time to sit down and watch all of your tutorials, because _damn, _you're fantastic!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Feb 21, 2008)

Amazing! 
I'm off to check out your youtube channel!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2008)

your application is out of this WORLD!!!!


----------



## averiejuli (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow, you are so talented!!!   I love all of those looks, especially the pink/purple one.  I feel so inspired!!


----------



## strawberry (Feb 21, 2008)

ur blending is just "wow"!!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 21, 2008)

That is amazing! You blend so well. I want to try those looks now.


----------



## dr.kitten (Feb 21, 2008)

wow.....! so amazing, i love them all. i love how you can really see all the colors you used in each pic, you are an incredible blender!


----------



## nanilei (Feb 21, 2008)

I love every single one! i cant wait to see your tut!


----------



## tchristi (Feb 21, 2008)

I also can't wait to see your tutorials. i love them all super fab. great job.


----------



## nai (Feb 21, 2008)

dang! your eyebrows are perfect!!  what do you use as a base?  your colors look so vibrant.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 21, 2008)

As always your work is amazing. When I saw look 10 on myspace I was blown away by your skill.


----------



## user79 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love the color combos on the mask mardi gras one, it's so creative! That custom lipstick shade is so cool.


----------



## Charron08 (Feb 21, 2008)

*This lady right here..right here...*
i am new..and have been lurkin..*but i STALK!..yes i said STALK *your myspace page!....i am always in awe when i look at your work!...i will sit and just look for like 30 mins!..loves it all
I have seen some amazing work on here!..i love this site..its my new addiction besides hair!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 21, 2008)

omg you are amazing Lauren!


----------



## landonsmother (Feb 21, 2008)

your looks are absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 21, 2008)

Very professional and hot m/u's!


----------



## Lessandes (Feb 21, 2008)

I like it soo much what you're doing, you always choose colors which go great together......I'd like to see you doing "crazy" make-ups more often....you're good at everything connected with make-up =)

And I envy you soo much for your make-up collection....only your eyeshadow collection must be huuuuge °_°


----------



## Shadow (Feb 21, 2008)

All of these looks are beautiful.  My favorite is #2.  The last one is so creative.  You are extremely talented.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautiful as always


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 21, 2008)

Omg They're All Gorgeous


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 21, 2008)

amazing - every single one.


----------



## cattykitty (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow X 100,000,000


----------



## Mandypaul (Feb 21, 2008)

So amazing you look beautiful, i am now running over to check out ure you tube vids lol


----------



## Purity (Feb 21, 2008)

Your makeup skills never cease to impress me. My favourites are the blue and the pink one, I think


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2008)

amazing!


----------



## c00ki312 (Feb 21, 2008)

you're so talented!

love the last one esp!


----------



## BRosa (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, you´re so gifted.   spectacular.


----------



## darkishstar (Feb 21, 2008)

I wish I had your skills. =)
You are AMAZING.


----------



## Q o B (Feb 21, 2008)

oh wow..thanks every one!! And a huge thank you to all of you who checked out my youtube!!!!!!!


----------



## Q o B (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ayustar* 

 
_Wow, all of those are fantastic, I even saved some of the pictures in my makeup folder they are soooo good. You have also shown me that I NEED to get Gesso, every time I go to the MAC page it is gone though -_-

Either way, amazing, keep posting I cannot wait to see more, very inspiring!_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For sure get on that Gesso!!! I ALWAYS eyeballed it whenever I went to mac but never thought it was really worth the buy until I saw a couple girls in the myspace groups use and I was like DANG! I need that asap..now I want to use it with everything. It's the perfect matte white!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hickle* 

 
_RE: the last "crazy" picture -- I feel like it almost reminds me of a bollywood starlet.  It's very dramatic!  I think it's the chandlier earings and that shade of purple lipstick which is screaming BOLLYWOOD! to me._

 
How cool!! I LOOOOOVEEEE me some bollywood!!!!! I'm borderline obsessed!!! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nai* 

 
_dang! your eyebrows are perfect!!  what do you use as a base?  your colors look so vibrant._

 
oh man my brows always put up a fight, i think they're far from perfect. especially my left one..it drives me NUTS. but anyway, I always/only use beige-ing shadestick as base!! it's the makeup love of my life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love the color combos on the mask mardi gras one, it's so creative! That custom lipstick shade is so cool._

 
oooh thank you!!! I had the hardest time with the whole cutting the crease, on the eyes...I never struggled so hard before. I'm surprised it turned out somewhat decent..I actually didn't even want to post it b/c I could NOT stand the colors, but I figured since I put a ridiculous amount of time into it why not..haha 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charron08* 

 
_*This lady right here..right here...*
i am new..and have been lurkin..*but i STALK!..yes i said STALK *your myspace page!....i am always in awe when i look at your work!...i will sit and just look for like 30 mins!..loves it all
I have seen some amazing work on here!..i love this site..its my new addiction besides hair!_

 
haha don't be shy here..specktra is full of the most friendly people, I love it! so wow 30minutes?!?! is there that much, really?!!? maybe I need to take some stuff off..it seems like its gettin a bit crowded...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_I like it soo much what you're doing, you always choose colors which go great together......I'd like to see you doing "crazy" make-ups more often....you're good at everything connected with make-up =)

And I envy you soo much for your make-up collection....only your eyeshadow collection must be huuuuge °_°_

 
Thank you!! I've been kinda slackin on the more creative stuff..buuut I do have tons of 'crazy' stuff on my myspace, if you're interested.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my collection is okay I guess..nothing crazy, it's not like I got every single eyeshadow or pigment..BUT it is kind of a mission to aquire ALL the pro pigments..I can't live with out my pigments, I prefer them to eyeshadows to be honest!!


----------



## kiannack (Feb 21, 2008)

You are sooo talented


----------



## ramieee (Feb 22, 2008)

ur makeup looks are stunning and so are you !


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 22, 2008)

<-------I think this says it all!  LOL  I think #5 is my fav, though it is pretty close since all are so stunning!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 22, 2008)

I said it once and I'll say it again, you're my makeup idol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I seriously love all looks!


----------



## Labonte (Feb 23, 2008)

These are amazing. You should do a tutorial on #3, it's awesome!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Feb 23, 2008)

you are soooo great at what you do. freakin incredible.


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG!! I must admit I´m a little jealous(?), you are so talented!!


----------



## Q o B (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank youuu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Q o B (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Labonte* 

 
_These are amazing. You should do a tutorial on #3, it's awesome!_

 
I'll add it to my list!


----------



## Joke (Feb 24, 2008)

girl, you are so talented!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Feb 24, 2008)

Your talent is unbelieveable!!!


----------



## vcanady (Apr 3, 2008)

These are seriously the most amazing pics ever! How in the HELL do you get your eyes to look like that!!!???!!! Your truly an _artist._


----------



## mreichert (Apr 3, 2008)

These are gorgeous!! I love every single one of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How on earth did you get such good pictures?? Please give advice!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Apr 3, 2008)

Everything is AMAZING!!!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 3, 2008)

Simply SUBLIME!


----------



## heartichoke (Apr 4, 2008)

wow... you're fabulous, haha.


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 4, 2008)

all so gorgeous!!! and i love the last one
your extremly talented


----------



## Punky79 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow wow wow!!!! 

I am subscribing to your YouTube NOW!


----------



## Shirlee (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks are terrific.  The Mardi Gras masque is the best, especially those HOT lips!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 4, 2008)

You are amazing. all your looks were beautiful. wow. and the mask. wow


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 5, 2008)

So gorgeous! I love all those look!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 5, 2008)

Lauren, your makeup always looks so beautiful!
I'm friends with you on MySpace, and have always marveled over how great your eyeshadow always looks.
you always do such a great job!


----------



## kitten (Apr 7, 2008)

i must say...freaking amazing!


----------



## Margolicious (Apr 7, 2008)

totally saving this in my favorites folder so i can attempt to recreate the wonderful looks


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Apr 7, 2008)

You are amazingly talented!  All of your looks are stunning!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (Apr 8, 2008)

love all of them!!!!!!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 8, 2008)

wow my lil post got dug up..hahaha thanks for even more lovely comments


----------



## juxtapoz (Apr 8, 2008)

these are amazing!! I am so jealous of your talent!


----------



## iamadreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------

